
Getty images buys "citizen journalism" photo site Scoopt - pg
http://www.forbes.com/2007/03/12/scoopt-getty-journalism-tech-info-cx_rr_0312photo_print.html
======
brett
That's a couple in as many years and I bet there are more to come. It's
getting easier to get a critical mass of images that you have enough rights to
sell (or collaborate in the sale of) and I don't think there's reason to
believe Getty will stop defending this way.

